# Freeride und BMX-Strecken im Saarland



## Deleted 99910 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Freeride, BMX und Dirt-Strecken im Saarland. Gerade im Umkreis St.Ingbert,Kirkel , Niederwürzbach, Mandelbachtal würde es mich mal interessieren wo sich welche befinden.


Wo trainieren eigentlich die Saarländischen Downhiller, wenn sie nicht in einen Bikepark fahren?

Gruss Tobi


----------



## bikeburnz (29. Oktober 2007)

Tobi_81 schrieb:


> Wo trainieren eigentlich die Saarländischen Downhiller, wenn sie nicht in einen Bikepark fahren?
> 
> Gruss Tobi



Tja das ist das problem! Ohne lange Autofahrten kannst du hier nicht richtig DH trainieren  

Alles andere wird, wenn es solche Strecken überhaupt geben würde  , bestimmt nicht hier im öffentlichen Forum gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dustking (22. März 2011)

ja sowas such ich auch!


----------



## huftidufti (22. März 2011)

dafür bedanken das es hier sowas nicht gibt kannst du dich zum beispiel bei diesem herren:

http://www.cdu-igb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=85&Itemid=99


----------



## dustking (22. März 2011)

wenn ich jemand hab der mit macht in dudweler zb bau ich mir sowas selbst ganz einfach


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

falls noch jemand Lust und Energie hat sich in die Gestaltung einer legalen
Trailstrecke einzuklinken bitte mailen!
Es geht um ca. 120 Höhenmeter und etwa 5km Strecke, inklusive zweier  alter Steinbrüche. Genehmigungen sind fast alle durch, je mehr Leute  sich engagieren desto schneller kann es losgehen. Umsetzung ist als Rundkurs
konzipiert, soll Ende Mai losgehen und es gibt noch viele Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten.

Wer interesse hat bitte mailen: Martinamsee(Ät)gmx.de


Gruß Martin


----------



## sb-lümmel (23. März 2011)

Ola!
BMX Strecken: Saarwellingen und Wemmetsweiler!
Gruß
eric


----------



## dustking (24. März 2011)

wenn das die bmx bahn in wemmetsweiler is wo ich jetzt denk dann is das die wo vol SCH............ is


----------



## dustking (24. März 2011)

wer bock hat un aus dudweiler odda saarbrücke kommt der kann helfe zb ne dirtbike strecke zu baue irgendwo im wald
enfach bei mir melden


----------



## effx (24. März 2011)

...hauptsach gudd gess?


----------



## Deleted 99910 (24. März 2011)

Hallo,

wer lust hast kann an diesem Samstag 26. März in Blieskastel helfen Bäume zu pflanzen um die Wälder wieder zu vergrössern. Unter anderem auch um dem Klimawandel entgegenzuwirken.

Hier der Link:

http://wir-sind-wald.de

Mehr Wald = Mehr Freiraum um MTB-Strecken zu bauen

Ausserdem könntet ihr euch damit einen Namen machen. Unter dem Motto "Mountainbiker helfen mit Bäume zu pflanzen und Wälder zu vergrössern"

Das könnte dem Klischee, das Mountainbiker Umweltrowdies sind und die Wege kaputt machen und auf Spaziergänger keine Rücksicht nehmen ein Ende machen.

Das könnte auch dabei helfen dass ihr eure Spots legal bauen dürft. Versprechen kann ich´s natürlich nicht, aber ein Versuch ist es allemal wert.

Grüssse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dustking (24. März 2011)

nix los hier keiner will mitfahre


----------



## sb-lümmel (24. März 2011)

@dustking:
Für saarländische Verhältnisse wohl die schlechtere, stimmt schon :-(
Kannst ja auch nach Kornwestheim oder Ingersheim.... fährste halt ein bißchen länger...


----------



## dustking (25. März 2011)

hab jetzt in dudweiler ne strecke gefunden in da nähe der main straße 
mann müßt halt nur was dran machen 

ich bin anfänger


----------



## LarsWiOh (28. März 2011)

Aha in Dudweiler.....ne Strecke? Wo denn?


----------



## dustking (28. März 2011)

nähe der main straße


----------



## LarsWiOh (28. März 2011)

Richtung Klärweiher? 
Ist da viel gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (28. März 2011)

LarsWiOh schrieb:


> Richtung Klärweiher?
> Ist da viel gebaut?


am besten macht ihr noch ne exakte wegbeschreibung und ein schönes din-a3 bild und stellt es überall hinein, damit es allen bekannt wird...


----------



## dustking (28. März 2011)

LarsWiOh ne gebaut is da noch nix! hab es aber vor für dirt zb aber aleine macht das kein spaß


----------



## LarsWiOh (28. März 2011)

@derfreaker.....jaaaaaa hast ja Recht......

@dustking Axo......dirt.....hmmmm....ist nix für mich.


----------



## dustking (28. März 2011)

fährt hier keiner dirt?


----------



## dustking (31. März 2011)

ohne helm fahre macht aua


----------



## dustking (3. April 2011)

das wer was für die wo DH oder FR fahren is auch hier in dudweiler leider sieht es auf den bildern net so steil aus


----------



## dustking (3. April 2011)

dustking schrieb:


> das wer was für die wo DH oder FR fahren is auch hier in dudweiler leider sieht es auf den bildern net so steil aus


----------



## LarsWiOh (4. April 2011)

Da ich weiß wie das auf Bildern immer ausschaut, kann ich mir ganz gut vorstellen wie steil das ist. Wie lang ist das Stück?


----------



## dustking (4. April 2011)

naja kommt drauf an was mann draus macht wie un was mann baut bin gestern mal kurtz dort gewesen mann müste sich das mal genauer ansehen


----------



## MTBSport (8. Juli 2011)

wo genau ist die "Strecke"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo24 (6. August 2011)

Hi Leute.

Komme auch aus Saarbrücken. 

ich und mein Bruder suchen auch paar strecken.

Wie fahren so am Homburg und so rum, Hab auch gehört das in Dudweiler viele strecken sein sollen, hab auch schon leute mit dh bikes gesehen aber immer nur wenn ich gerade mit auto unterwegs war.

irgendwo am ( Hotel-Seewald ) soll auch was sein?? Weiß da einer mehr??

wer was weiß oder vlt irgendwo was bauen will bitte melden.

[email protected]


----------



## dustking (17. November 2011)

ich und Demo24 haben jetzt ne gute strecke und im nächsten sommer gehts los mit bauen
aber wird net verraten wo


----------



## Cywalker (18. November 2011)

dustking schrieb:


> aber wird net verraten wo



Ist auch besser so 

Zum Thema:
In Heckendalheim am Sportplatz ist ne kleine BMX-Strecke.


----------



## Jobal (18. November 2011)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so
> 
> Zum Thema:
> In Heckendalheim am Sportplatz ist ne kleine BMX-Strecke.



Das Teil ist aber in sehr schlechtem Zustand, total zugewachsen, in den Anliegern ist das Gras so hoch, dass man sie eigentlich nicht mehr flüssig fahren kann. Schade drum, hatte Potential.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Thandrius (21. November 2011)

ja de homburg is echt cool 
habs mir letzens von ein par Localen Dirten zeigen lassen


----------



## Koohgie (22. November 2011)

ja immer schön rausposaunen.....dann wirds demnächst zugemüllt und kaputtgefahren......
zum guten schluss wirds dem förster zu bund und er reisst alles nieder....
aber labbert hier nur weiter rumm........


----------



## dustking (22. November 2011)

genau wie oben am homburg immer wenn ich da war war alles zu gemüllt


----------



## Thandrius (22. November 2011)

ja, mit dem unterscheid das ich immer da bin, udn jedem in den arsch trete der meine lie fetzt


----------



## Thandrius (22. November 2011)

so ich machs aber wieder wge, wers gelsen hat hat glückj gehabt 


PS: wir wollen eine dirtline in Völklingen durchbringen, brauchen aber untersützung )
also freeride, dirter, bmxer oder ähnlich ausm dem raum, bei mir melden pls )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dustking (23. November 2011)

hab gehört das oben am homburg auch schon nagelbretter ausgelegt wurden! weiß da jemand vil was?


----------



## Thandrius (26. November 2011)

ja das wurde mir auch gesagt
ebenso wie es auf den sschildern da steht das die strecke mutwillig zerstört wird, abe rin letzer zeit ist wieder ruhe da oben 
zumal wenn man hochschiebt sieht man das ja


----------



## dustking (16. Dezember 2011)

mitlerweile is dort auch alles verbaut un alles voller löcher meiner meinung nach ist es nur eine frage der zeit bis der förster sagt die strecke muß weg!!


----------



## dustking (25. Januar 2012)

bin grad dabei in dudweiler näher der uni ne dh schtrecke zu bauen wer mitmachen will soll sich pn melden


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Januar 2012)

immer frei nach cocu...



cocu1980 schrieb:


> ja immer schön rausposaunen.....dann wirds demnächst zugemüllt und kaputtgefahren......
> zum guten schluss wirds dem förster zu bunt und er reisst alles nieder....
> aber labbert hier nur weiter rumm........


----------



## dustking (26. Januar 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> immer frei nach cocu...



was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (27. Januar 2012)

na bilder machen, hier rein stellen und die örtlichkeit genau beschreiben, dass alle interessierten das auch finden...


----------



## Koohgie (29. Januar 2012)

achja, wenn es um euere eigene (also die strecke die ihr selbst gebaut habt) Strecke geht, die ihr hier uwirbt, dann ist das eure sache....aber sobald es sich um eine zufällig gefundene  bzw. jemand anderes diese gebaut hat, dann ist hier im forum darüber die schnauze zu halten. Und da sind selbst ortsnamen schon zuviel infos. das macht man nicht, das einzige was ihr machen solltet (wenn ihr denn dort fahren wollt), ist bauen helfen, die betonung liegt auf helfen, nicht auf eigene faust umbauen ohne dass wissen des erbauers. ach und solche sachen wie, " ich hab dies und das gehört, dass dort und sonst wo was sein soll", gehört hier auch nicht rein.....
so, jetzt sollte es wirklich auch der letzte jonni kapiert haben....


----------



## dustking (29. Januar 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> achja, wenn es um euere eigene (also die strecke die ihr selbst gebaut habt) Strecke geht, die ihr hier uwirbt, dann ist das eure sache....aber sobald es sich um eine zufällig gefundene  bzw. jemand anderes diese gebaut hat, dann ist hier im forum darüber die schnauze zu halten. Und da sind selbst ortsnamen schon zuviel infos. das macht man nicht, das einzige was ihr machen solltet (wenn ihr denn dort fahren wollt), ist bauen helfen, die betonung liegt auf helfen, nicht auf eigene faust umbauen ohne dass wissen des erbauers. ach und solche sachen wie, " ich hab dies und das gehört, dass dort und sonst wo was sein soll", gehört hier auch nicht rein.....
> so, jetzt sollte es wirklich auch der letzte jonni kapiert haben....



1- is alles was da gebaut is von mir!
2-versteh ich jetzt net warum du so rumheulst?
3-halte selber deine schnautze!


----------



## EaudeVie (30. Januar 2012)

Bist Du echt so merkbefreit?
Er wollte dir sagen dass es nicht allzu intelligent ist im Internet Örtlichkeiten und Wegbeschreibungen preiszugeben. Denn außer netten Radfahrern kann so jeder, z. B. Forstangestellte, das ganze nachvollziehen. Dann kann es das schnell gewesen sein mit dem Spot, unabhängig davon dass man vielleicht belangt wird und die Kosten am Ende Mutti und Vati begleichen müssen.

Zum leichteren Verständnis:
Alla, wenne hier Dei krassn Lines jedem  auf 'nen Goldtablett servierst is' da ruckzuck nen Caterpillar am Start und macht die Dirts platt, checkste das?


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Januar 2012)




----------



## Oregonian (23. August 2012)

Eine BMX-Bahn gibt es z.b. in Wemmetsweiler mit Startgatter, 8 Bahnen und ca. 330 m Länge. Infos zu Training & Co unter:
http://www.saarsportvereine.de/bmx-puettlingen


----------



## SnakeEye117 (2. Februar 2018)

Noch jemand hier aktiv? Würd gern sobald die Session beginnt und mein rücke verheilt ist bissel dirt fahren. Komme aus saarbrücken und hab leider nicht die möglichkeit weiter weg zu biken (leider kein führerschein). Würde auch beim bau und Betreuung der strecke helfen. Zeit hab ich genügend. Würd mich über ne antwort oder mitfahrer freuen.

Mfg 
kai


----------



## Skeletor23 (10. März 2018)

SnakeEye117 schrieb:


> Noch jemand hier aktiv? Würd gern sobald die Session beginnt und mein rücke verheilt ist bissel dirt fahren. Komme aus saarbrücken und hab leider nicht die möglichkeit weiter weg zu biken (leider kein führerschein). Würde auch beim bau und Betreuung der strecke helfen. Zeit hab ich genügend. Würd mich über ne antwort oder mitfahrer freuen.
> 
> Mfg
> kai



Soulrider Pumptrack Saarbrücken .. Hat auch ne Dirtline


----------



## SnakeEye117 (12. März 2018)

Ja weiss ich war schon dort, iss auch Gans OK, aber en heilen dort trail im Wald iss kiler


----------

